
Web 2.0 Media: New Way To Monetize Your Blog - Amazon Context Links Launch Today - lupin_sansei
http://www.avinio.blogspot.com/2007/03/new-way-to-monetize-your-blog-amazon.html
======
dfranke
I've been seeing these recently and they're incredibly irritating. They're
like Microsoft's ill-fated "smart tags". The moment I come across one of these
it's an automatic back-button click.

